# [ODMP] New York City Police Department - Division of School Safety, New York ~ December 16, 2005



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

A School Safety Agent with the New York City Police Department - Division of School Safety was killed in the line of duty on December 16, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18082*


----------

